# employee or small business owner?



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

i am curious. many posters seem to believe that they are running a small business as opposed to being an employee. does anyone have their "business" for sale now? how much are you asking and what am i getting for the money.

if you are not selling your "business", perhaps you could refer me to the website(s) where others have their "business" listed.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

What are u Paying?
Uber is no different than selling shit on eBay or amazon, where you have to have inventory ( your car ) shipping packing expenses ( gas wear and tear maintenance) amazons cut (15% for most items) 
But unlike uber, if you fail with one business on amazon you can get a new ein and be back in. Business 
Uber goes off your SSN and you only get one shot
But for some ****ing reason we have not figured out other than assuming most Uber drivers are dumbasses and don't look at their expenses,
Hence the small business description


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ever hear of penny stock?


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Ever hear of penny stock?


thanks uberhammer. great suggestion. searched everyone one this list an couldn't find any Uber "business" for sale. http://www.stockbrokers.com/reviews/pennystocks


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberProphet? said:


> thanks uberhammer. great suggestion. searched everyone one this list an couldn't find any Uber "business" for sale. http://www.stockbrokers.com/reviews/pennystocks


You'll make more owning those penny stocks than you will owning an Uber business.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> You'll make more owning those penny stocks than you will owning an Uber business.


you make a lot more selling penny stocks than you do by owning them.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I call myself an independent contractor.
I'm even on linkedin per my lawyers request.
He want me to be part of his network.
He said it's a corporation.

How To Calculate Costs As An Uber Driver:
https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/how-to-calculate-costs-as-an-uber-driver.23/

I did the math and my lawyer agrees. 89% of the miles on my car are work related. 
This already gives me a $15982.99 deduction and will go up over the next 5 months.
That takes car of all the gas, brakes, washes, frebreeze, tires, and everything else in this wishful thinking blog. 
(they are called blogs for a reason) No one else will publish it.

And, with 30885 miles over 18 months, I am averaging less than 100 miles per day. (someone asked)


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

William1964 said:


> I call myself an independent contractor.
> I'm even on linkedin per my lawyers request.
> He want me to be part of his network.
> He said it's a corporation.
> ...


so are you selling your business? where can i find the listing? what is your asking price? what are your financials?


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

so i see all the dallas small businesses cut their rates at the same time? isn't that collusion? isn't that the behavior expected from a cartel?


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> What are u Paying?
> Uber is no different than selling shit on eBay or amazon,


Does Ebay set my prices?

Does Amazon decide what age my inventory must be younger than?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Please continue this rant. It's fantastic.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Yes UberProphet? should email these thoughts to UberLawsuit attorneys. They can use every tool in the persuasive shed that we can find to convince a jury. Never take your opponent for granted. My friend said he learned in the service that everyone has a plan for the enemy, until they meet the enemy!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Yes UberProphet? should email these thoughts to UberLawsuit attorneys. They can use every tool in the persuasive shed that we can find to convince a jury. Never take your opponent for granted. My friend said he learned in the service that everyone has a plan for the enemy, until they meet the enemy!


How about this one... "All plans go to shit in battle."


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Do you have a business license ?
Commercial insurance ? 
A fictitious name ?
Anything , give us something anything man


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Small business that averages $7.51 per customer, I keep records and have a spreadsheet. I don't know if this in an increasing number or decreasing. I'll let you know when I have the time to work on it. My phone rang and I have a delivery. The first one of the night is always a minimum of 28.5. 25 gas and 3.5 for close delivery. 4.5 in City.


----------



## Sean88 (Feb 23, 2016)

So youre under the impression that a business does not actually exist until it is publicly listed for sale...interesting.


----------

